# Deer head chi pics???



## Savaaha (Dec 3, 2004)

If you have a deerhead chih could you post a pic? I am curious about them, particularly the long coat. thanks


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: Stinky & Smelly in my siggy. :wink:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: Stinky & Smelly in my siggy. :wink: 

and Stinky on this pic...


----------



## Savaaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Im still fairly sure Sunny is a chih-papillon cross but I also still wonder alot.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: what do you think he's x with? I think he looks pretty chixpapillon to me but then..when I first saw him I thought he was a pure chi just out of standard.  He's such a cutie!


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Heres Goliath, hes a deer, but he has short hair.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

Savaaha said:


> Im still fairly sure Sunny is a chih-papillon cross but I also still wonder alot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Savaaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Vala said:


> :wink: what do you think he's x with? I think he looks pretty chixpapillon to me but then..when I first saw him I thought he was a pure chi just out of standard.  He's such a cutie!


I dont know.. its a guess that hes crossed with papillon. But this guess is based on his ears and plumed tail. His body type to me looks Chih. Facially he doesnt fit either standard but it does fit the deerhead.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Bella


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Awww, such pretty babies! :love5:


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

My Harley is not a long coat, but he is definately a deer head. Oh, I just love him to pieces!!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

just wanted to say that sunny is such a cutie! he looks like he is just perfect to cuddle with! 
i'm so happy you have him back and may you have many happy memories together!


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Harley is sooooo Handsome! WOW!!! IT's astounding! He looks like a king on his throne...lol


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

littleweed said:


> Harley is sooooo Handsome! WOW!!! IT's astounding! He looks like a king on his throne...lol


I agree, he is SO beautiful!


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

If you take a look at my siggy ... both of mine are deer-heads


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the sweet comments about Harley. I think he is so beautiful too. We adopted him from rescue when he was 4 mos. old. He is now 7 mos. and 1 week today! He can be a real stinker, but such a snuggle bug it's hard to get too upset with him. He's the best early Christmas present I could have ever had!!


----------



## Savaaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the lovely photos anc comments. I couldnt ask for a better dog than Sun-Sun altho he has his naughty moments. People ask me all the time what he is and I just say chihuahua mix, probably Papillon. Hes a 3 times rescued dog and hes not going any place from now on.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Sunny is adorable btw, I've missed seeing his pics!


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

*deer chi*

Smidgen is a deer chi, but she is a short coat


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

pepper (right side of siggy) is deer head


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

What is the difference between apple and deer-head  ? I can kind of see... but not really in some of the chis...


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

nvm I just found this http://www.chihuahua-people.com/vie...ys=0&postorder=asc&highlight=deerhead&start=0


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

I LOVE apple heads :love7:
I think on this pic you can really see Jaimin's apple head, nice& round :love6:
Im so inlove with my babyboy :roll:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm not sure if Sera or Chloe are deerheads :scratch:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson is full chi and short haired but def deerhead


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

AW! Tyson is such a handsome little man! So regal looking! :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My Madison has a deer shaped head (although he has a dome shaped skull, his snout is long). Rylie has an apple head.

Cute pics, everyone I love both types.


----------



## Lori (Oct 31, 2005)

Gidget is a deer head for sure. I can't seem to get a truly cute pic of her, though. She always looks so serious when I get the camera out. It is hard to tell from my pics, but she does actually have the dome shaped skull, you just have to look at her from the side to notice it. She's 10000% more adorable in person than in pics.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Awww, I think Gidget is gorgeous. She looks so sweet in the picture.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Apple heads  moderately short muzzle usually shorter the better but not a pug nose, appledomed head, 90 degree angle from forehead to nose, short legs and cobby and sturdy built. Deers have a longer muzzle a lighter frame longer legs and arent to the AKC "standard" sorry if I've repeated anyone there 

Nemo at 14 weeks you can really see the 90 degree angle from his forhead to his nose









Zero also has a very good apple head 



















Stitch is also applehead but with a longer muzzle and not to the standard the other 2 are to the standard at least to the best of my knowledge


----------



## rockhag (Dec 19, 2005)

awwww both are cute but I think I like apple heads that little bit more!


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

here is Teddy.....he is def not to "standard"...but that just makes him all the more cute!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Lori said:


> She's 10000% more adorable in person than in pics.


Then she must be REALLY cute because she looks so sweet and adorable in that pic!!! What a doll! 
Some pics of my Carl screw up his coloring and make his mask look weird. Mostly his baby pics, when I didn't realize that it was the flash on my camera making his coat look weird and his eyes shine... :roll: 
He looks much better in natural sunlight :lol: 

Car's a deerhead. He's a Chi/Pom.


----------

